# how to verify paypal in dubai?



## waqar60655 (Apr 4, 2013)

hello 
i am new to paypal i want to know that how to verify paypal in dubai?
i have mashreq bank visa debit card yesterday i just try to verify my new created paypal account with my mashreq bank visa debit card.but i get this error while i am adding it into my paypal account.

This credit card has been denied by the bank that issued your credit card. For details on why your card was denied, please contact your credit card issuer's customer service department. Or, you may want to try adding a different credit card.

please help me what can i do?
is mashreq bank visa debit card works with paypal in dubai?
if mashreq bank visa debit card not works with paypal in dubai then what bank best for paypal in dubai?

is there any one who using paypal in dubai please help me.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe only a credit card works. Is it an actual card or an online/virtual card?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Only credit cards will work for on-line purchases, you cannot use a debit card


----------



## waqar60655 (Apr 4, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> Only credit cards will work for on-line purchases, you cannot use a debit card


i am new to UAE and my Salary is very low how can i get a credit card with low Salary?
if i use Entro pay virtual card with my paypal any problem?
please help me


----------



## waqar60655 (Apr 4, 2013)

Moe78 said:


> Maybe only a credit card works. Is it an actual card or an online/virtual card?


yes it is an actual visa card by mashreq bank


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

waqar60655 said:


> yes it is an actual visa card by mashreq bank


But you said it's a debit card? The issue Visa debit cards, which you can't use. It HAS to be a credit card.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> Only credit cards will work for on-line purchases, you cannot use a debit card


I use my ENBD debit card for online purchases and also for my Paypal account. I did try to add the HSBC debit card to it once and it wouldn't accept it.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I use my ENBD debit card for online purchases and also for my Paypal account. I did try to add the HSBC debit card to it once and it wouldn't accept it.


some bank allows the use of debit cards online as well, some not.

To the Original Poster, you can just buy a visa prepaid credit card. Most exchange offices have such a product. Also rakbank has one.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Paypal will probably not accept these prepaid credit cards as they require a billing address for verification


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You might have to get in touch with mashreq, sometimes banks will not allow international transactions on their cards unless the customer verifies they are making the transaction. The 1.95 verification charge on your card is probably being rejected. I have all my credit/debit cards registered with paypal and did need to make calls in some cases.

p.s: they are not mashreq cards but do span three different banks ...


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> Paypal will probably not accept these prepaid credit cards as they require a billing address for verification


I confirm the rakbank prepaid card is working on paypal.

Is not a "gift card", is in your name, etc, you can refill it multiple times.

There is another one from emirates nbd called "webshopper", etc... pretty much every bank has a product


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

I use both my nbd and HSBC cards with my Paypal account & it works fine!


----------



## hamidur (Feb 4, 2014)

waqar60655 said:


> hello
> i am new to paypal i want to know that how to verify paypal in dubai?
> i have mashreq bank visa debit card yesterday i just try to verify my new created paypal account with my mashreq bank visa debit card.but i get this error while i am adding it into my paypal account.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am From Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates.



I have a debit Master Card of Commercial Bank International in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. When I want to use it to verify my Paypal account then It can't be use it. It also have IBAN(International Bank Account Number). But When I want to add my account then it wants to be add US bank Account. Please let me know How can I use IBAN to verify my Paypal account in uae. I think IBAN is an International number Why I can not add in paypal. I want to add my real bank account.



Please sonmeone help me.



Thanks & best regards
lingcon


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

hamidur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am From Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates.
> 
> ...


The IBAN is for bank accounts, and only US bank accounts can be added into PayPal accounts. 

You can add your Mastercard / Visa, credit / debit card, on the account and verify it. Just add the card, and then click on the verify link, afterwhich PayPal will charge $1.95 to the card. After about 12 hours, look for the charge in your online statement. There will be a unique code in the line item description, take that and enter it in PayPal when prompted. 

Your card will then be verified.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

I verified my Paypal using RAK Bank Prepaid card. It cost about 200 AED to get the card and issued. It works really nicely. No need of bank account or anything else. Just ID and visit RAK bank and you are good.


----------



## Arunas (Feb 6, 2014)

The reason can be, that you need to contact bank so they could switch on permission to use card online. In some banks by default cards are declined online for security reasons and you need to ask bank to use it online.


----------



## Sarwat (Sep 11, 2014)

Safwanish said:


> I verified my Paypal using RAK Bank Prepaid card. It cost about 200 AED to get the card and issued. It works really nicely. No need of bank account or anything else. Just ID and visit RAK bank and you are good.


Hi,
I got varified from my prepaid master card but when I go for withdraw it says they need Visa LOGO card, how do you withdraw funds from master card ?
Thanks.


----------



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

about me, i created a paypal account on paypal.FR and added my french bank account. I used my emirates Nbd credit card mastercard manchester united to verify it. They took 7dhs from my account and on the nbd sms i got a code that i used on the website. the 7dhs tooks were added to my paypal account so no lost of money.

to tell you you can add bank accounts not only us bank account and can be verify by any credit card


----------



## Sarwat (Sep 11, 2014)

hado34 said:


> about me, i created a paypal account on paypal.FR and added my french bank account. I used my emirates Nbd credit card mastercard manchester united to verify it. They took 7dhs from my account and on the nbd sms i got a code that i used on the website. the 7dhs tooks were added to my paypal account so no lost of money.
> 
> to tell you you can add bank accounts not only us bank account and can be verify by any credit card


I got varified from my prepaid master card
but when i am withdrawing my funds it says they need visa logo card


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

Using my online/prepaid visa credit card from Emirates Islamic with no problem.


----------

